# Six Nights to Yearsend (Ptolus Group B)



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 4:36 AM*

*"Open in the name of House Nagel and the authority rested upon it by the City Council, and the Lords of the Twelve, and the One Church of Lothian, and by the..."*

"Oh, shut up already!"  You hear Rufius shout back out, silencing the racket that has disturbed the night.  Each of you is glad that Rufius worked late and stayed in the spare room for the nights have been unusually cold of late, even for the winter months, and bare feet and cold wooden floors are never the best of friends.  

Still, you gather a robe and put it on while looking for some slippers while hearing the rest of your teammates do the same.  It's not everyday that some man claiming to be a representative of some noble house demands to see you in the middle of the freezing night and acts like a hysterical loon.

Whatever shock Rufius had affected on the man seems to have worn out, for the pounding continues suddenly causing you to groan as you get up and start moving down the stairs and towards the front door.  *"I will not be dismissed!  I have been sent to find Verosh and his companions and bring him immediately to House Nagel and so I will, by Lothian!"*

As you and your companions reach the bottom of the stairs you can see an angry, robed Rufius fling open the door, showing a very young freckled man wearing the house garb of 
House Nagel and two armored men shivering at attention and each holding up a banner with the symbol of their house: a red crest with a gold eagle and topped by a golden lion's 
head.  Rufius is shocked by the display, but not shocked enough to remove the sarcastic anger from his voice.  "Alright, son.  What's the emergency?  Who has been 
murdered?"

The boy licks his lips nervously as he suddenly becomes self-conscious of the many eyes staring at him from behind Rufius.  *"That's just it, sir!  There's been a murder and Yarek Nagel demands that Verosh and his companions become his private investigators in this matter.  He was quite angry, sir, and demanded we bring them immediately."*

"Murder?  I was kidding before, boy, but now speak up!  Who has been murdered?"

*"Knights of the Golden Cross, sir."*

Rufius' eyes grow wide, and his voice stumbles over the question, "Which ones?  Which knights?"  The Knights of the Golden Cross may just be the most popular and altruistic group of adventurers among the people of Ptolus.

Tears begin to form in the boy's eyes, then stream along his cheeks as both his composure and voice breaks.  *"All of them, sir!*


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 18, 2007)

Bobbaros perched himself on the stair railing, his feet gripping tightly, keeping him perfectly balanced as the riddle of the disturbance slowly fits into place. He pulls out a tobacco tube and lights it with the wall sconce. He sits still, taking slow drags, breathing out the smoke as the scene unfolds before him.

*"...All of them, Sir..."*

Bobbaros drops his hand, the tube between his fingers as he rests it on the rail, and with an exhale of smoke escaping with each spoken word, mutters out flatly, "Bloody 'ell."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

Verosh steps up to the pair, and with an aspect combining shock with fearful anger he pushes his not inconsiderable form past Rufius and demands of the messenger, "All of them?! Impossible! What of Kaira Swansing? Does she yet live? Tell me!"
One of his great fists clasps the boy on the shoulder as the Litorian's eyes start with desperation, and his teeth are bared in an expression those not familiar with Verosh would take to be aggression, but his friends know to be one of fear (albeit rarely seen).

EDIT: Verosh has changed to Dark Red as Rufius has Dark Orange.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

*"Dead, sir.  Kaira, her father, Jallek Pedastan... all dead,"* the boy stammers as his guards move nervously at the sight of the angered litoran.

OOC: Take any color you want.  Rufius had blue, but I found that color wasn't the best pick.  Besides, Rufius is now moving back to the side as an NPC as his part is done here.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

Verosh takes his hand away slowly and sadly, as a low growl builds within his chest and and rises to a roar as he slams the doorframe in grief and rage.

After a few heaving breaths, he says quietly, "They were the best of us. The ones we looked up to. Cut down - like that."

He turns to the assembled group, "We leave now!" he says as if to defy the horrible truth with his haste.


----------



## bedford (Nov 18, 2007)

Skrymer still a bit groggy from all the mead he drank during the night says nothing.  he just starts straping on his armor and waits for the others to get ready.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

With a face like a raging storm, Verosh grimly goes to his room and throws his gown on the floor. He throws on his everyday clothes and dons his armour, his eyes steely, his jaw set. _There are no tears, the son of Kala shall not weep. I shall find these butchers, and send them to the Hell that spawned them._


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 19, 2007)

As the rest scatter about the house to gather their belongings, Bobbaros hops off the railing and walks to the door, grabbing the edge of it and looking straight at the young man and his standard bearers, "Are you daft? Get inside, it costs a fortune to 'eat this place, and we've no idea 'ow long it'll take for the rest to get ready." He looks at each of them sternly before taking a long drag of his tobacco tube. He lowers his head, shaking it slightly before muttering under his breath, "Bloody 'ell."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 19, 2007)

*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 5:41 AM*

The young man thanks Bobbaros, and he and the two guards come inside and out of the cold.  Time speeds by as the house becomes a flurry of activity, with spell slingers preparing their components, trap springers checking their tools, and the muscle of the party putting on their armor and scabbards.  In under twenty minutes the party is ready to go and follows the banner-carrying guards and the young herald through the frigid streets of Ptolus.  They move west towards the Nobles District, while the lad blows a trumpet on occasion to announce the group's passing.  It would have been quite embarrassing if not for the solemness of the moment and the fact that the teenager takes it all so seriously.

Eventually you reach the Nagel Estate, one of the simpler of the Noble Houses.  Although small by the standards of its neighbors, it is still much larger than your own home in Ptolus.  It has a modest yard surrounded by a low stone fence.  It is a two-story home of brick, although it is quite spacious horizontally.  A lone guard somehow manages to give your strange group both a displeased stare and a respectful salute as the two banner holders pass his position.  You are led into the home, to the first left of a spacious corridor, and a second left into a comfortable but cramped library that your party pours into.  The young man closes the door behind you and stares at a wizened figure of a man seated in a recliner and half-gumming, half-puffing at a pipe of tobacco as he examines you.  In his right hand he holds a cane, which he thumps on the ground solidly twice and exclaims boisterously, "Ho lads!  We got visitors, how nice!  Would one of you like a mint?"

The young man clears his throat in embarrassment.  *"Mr. Yarek, sir, these are the people you said to bring.  You know, your friend Verosh and his companions.  You asked to bring them here so you could speak with them.  About the murder, sir."*

Yarek Nagel stares into space for a moment while puffing furiously at his pipe.  Finally, he seems to realize where he is and says, "Yes, the murder.  Such a shame.  A damn shame.  Such a beautiful woman like that.  But enough chatter about the past, I think.  I'd like to hire you and your friends, Verosh, to look into this tragedy.  I can offer the lot of you five thousand thrones (gold pieces), and the legal assistance of House Nagel.  All I want you lads to do is go to the scenes of the crime and pick up any clues that you may be able to find.  I want to know who did this, and by who I don't mean the murdering mercenaries that began this slaughter.  They're small fish, although killing the bunch would be a bonus.  I want to know who hired them and why.  What do you lads say?  Up for a little sleuthing?"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 19, 2007)

"It is a sad day indeed." Verosh says solemnly, "And we shall be only too happy to bring the miscreants to justice. You speak as if you know who committed this crime... Have they been apprehended?" he asks with an edge of excitement to his voice.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 19, 2007)

Kantris doffs his wide-brimmed leather hat as the group make their way into the house.  He silently regards Yarek Nagel as the noble speaks, his only reaction a quirked eyebrow at the man's apparently casual attitude toward the entire affair.  As Verosh responds, Kantris sidles up to him and murmurs "And what does he mean by 'scenes' of the crime.  Plural?"  He then wanders over to a shelf and begins examining the titles of the books there.

_OOC: Ah, the joys of a lousy charisma. _


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 19, 2007)

Verosh utters a peculiar combination of a sigh and a growl at Kantris' lack of social grace.

OOC: Did you mean to say 'scenes' or is it a typo? Just curious as of course it could impact on the investigation.


----------



## bedford (Nov 19, 2007)

Skrymer looks down at the noble and asks him. " Let's hear more about those mercenaries and who you supose hired them" It is obvoius that the werebear is in an unusualy bad mood and expects a fast answer...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 19, 2007)

Yarek's lips curl into a bitter smile of amusement and a spark of intelligence reaches his otherwise seemingly addled eyes as he pats Verosh's hand and motions with his head towards Kantris.  "Questions asked are only as valuable as the answers, Verosh.  Have the murderers been captured?  Well, yes.  Some of them and last I heard they were on their way to Ptolus Prison right now.  But not all of the Knights of the Golden Cross were killed in the Citadel of the Golden Cross.  One, their greatest wizard, was assassinated on his way to meet with the other Knights shortly before they themselves were ambushed.  Now, were the mercenaries that murdered the Knights acting on their own or were they hired, along with a separate group of assassins, by someone else?  Your friend asks the valuable questions.  Here, take this scroll with my seal, which will allow you access to the murder scenes, and ask the valuable questions."  So saying, Yarek picks up a roll of paper next to his chair and with shaking hands he gives it to Verosh.

The young lad looks at him in shock, as this seems to be the most lucid Yarek has seemed in awhile, but then the old man's eyes fade once more and he looks up at you without recognition.  Picking up a tray of candies, Yarek yells, Ho lads! We got visitors, how nice! Would one of you like a mint?"


----------



## Ilium (Nov 20, 2007)

Kantris' cold regard softens noticeably as he realizes the depths of Yarek's ailment.  He takes a step toward the old man and mumbles, "Yes, my lord, thank you," as he takes a mint from the plate and leaves the room in obvious discomfort.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 20, 2007)

Glau frowns.  Verosh had spoken of his friend Yarek before, but he had not mentioned the man's obvious dementia.  There seems small chance of learning anything more useful from him.

There be many rumors about the Knights; whatever the truth behind them, it is certain they have made many enemies.  Glau strokes his beard.  Perhaps the fallen can still help us find their killers.  Where can we find a priest at this hour?  Glau adjusts his cloak to leave, the matter settled in his mind.  Well we best be about it.  The trail will grow cold quickly on a night such as this.


[OOC - Use Bardic Knowledge for additional information on Yarek/House Nagel and the Knights of the Golden Cross.  Assume that Glau shared what he knows with the party during the walk up to the manor.]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2007)

You leave Yarek to his mints, although once outside the library you see an impatient-looking woman in expensive robes and partially unkempt hair.  She is able to maintain an air of nobility and aloofness, despite the appearance that she rushed to make herself decent enough to find what the commotion in the house was about.  "Mercenaries!  In my home?  What is that daft fool up to now," she asks in shocked surprise as she self-consciously pulls her robes tighter.

*"Lady Fransin, Mr. Yarek insisted on seeing them after hearing about the death of his old friend, Kaira..."*

"I don't care what that man insisted upon.  He is a member of the household, not the master of it.  That role falls to my husband, may Lothian protect him.  How dare Yarek!"

The party decides to allow the two to continue arguing as the heroes slip out the front door and head back towards the Citadel of the Golden Cross.  

Glau relates that the Knights of the Golden Cross and House Nagel used to be close allies and were until... well until about the time when Yarek was in his prime.  Yarek Nagel was an influential member of the family and was said to be close to Kaira Swanwing back in his youth, but several incidents had befallen the House until it is the current shade of its former self and struggling to retain any influence at all, and having to release many of its previous servants and retainers in the last months.  The current head of the House, Lady Fransin, is more worried about her recently arrested husband and his status than the welfare of her relatives and lineage.  The rumors persist that she has been bribing both the warden of Ptolus prison and House Sadar for the return of her husband, after House Sadar had him arrested on trumped up charges.  Other rumors state that the man, former head of the household Kurtlan Nagel, is guilty of murder as charged.  It has been said that Yarek had been pushed to the side, along with the old alliance with the Knights, because of a lost power struggle between himself and Kurtlan, and now as Fransin has flailed unsuccessfully to recover her reputation and her husband.  Supposedly, Yarek's senility started at around the time he began to find himself politically maneuvered and worked against in his own home years ago.  As for the Knights of the Golden Cross, they espoused the belief of the old gods, before the rise of Lothian long ago, and were considered heretics although harmless and altruistic heretics.

Two members of the City Watch stand outside in the cold, clearly not enjoying their assignment.  As you approach one of the watchmen puts a hand out and stops you, saying, "Sorry citizens, but no one is allowed in there.  This is by order of Captain Erda Schenk, and this area is closed until such a time as the Imperial investigators are able to enter and complete their investigation."  The party shows of Yarek Nagel's papers, which contain seals from House Nagel as well as the recognized symbol of the Twelve Commanders.  The sergeant who stopped you whistles and says, "Well, everything here seems to be in order.  Looks like you are government sanctioned investigators, although I don't know what you could possibly want to investigate.  It's a pretty cut and dry case, you see.  We have two murder scenes, one here in Oldtown with multiple homicides followed by mutilations, and another one outside the home of Quaelin Fillasti, in South Market.  Ol' Quealin was a member of the Knights of the Golden Cross, but was on his way to meet with the rest of his companions when he was ambushed.  Probably a smart move on the killers' part, as Quealin was said to be the ablest wizard of the Knights and would have given them some trouble."  The sergeant seems helpful and you get the sense that he likes to make small talk.  The front door of the Citadel is at the top of some outside stone stairs, and you can see that the portal is open and hanging on its hinges.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 20, 2007)

Kantris approaches the damaged door cautiously and raises a hand to gently touch one of the broken hinges.  As he does, a tiny snout with bristling whiskers pokes out from his sleeve and sniffs the cold metal before darting back into the warmth of the wizard's heavy wool coat.

He looks over the door itself before asking the guard, "Any idea what happened to the door?  I don't imagine the knights would have just stood around waiting while someone bashed it with a ram."

_OOC: Maybe I'm misinterpreting, but the door is actually broken, right?  And when you say "Citadel" I'm picturing a pretty impressive structure with a secure door.  If I'm misunderstanding, let me know. _


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2007)

The building was once an impressive three-story building with two towers, one to the north and one to the south.  It looks much less impressive today, with the top of the southern tower crumbled and collapsed and the rest of the building falling apart in various states of disrepair.  It appears that the Knights did not come here on a regular basis.  As for the door, it looks as if it was closed when it was broken, and that it was broken from the inside by some massive force that dented the door near the bolt-lock and caused it to twist of its hinges.  A splatter of blood is also on the interior of the door.  The front door looks like it was solid, but replaced by something sturdier and more expensive that once stood here.  It's possible that a past, sturdier door was replaced by something cheaper in the last decade or two.


----------



## bedford (Nov 21, 2007)

Skrymer starts searching around for clues using both his sight and trying to make something of the scents on the crimescene. 

OOC: using scent ability to find anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 21, 2007)

"From the inside..." Verosh mutters to himself, his earlier rashness now calmed by his intellect. His determination to avenge Kaira now becomes steely and cold rather than molten hot.

He also tests the air for any suspicious or particularly recognizable odours OOC: Scent ability and tries to divine if the blood spatter is human. 

"Glau, Kantris," he says after a while, "Do you think something could have been called or summoned here? I'd appreciate your knowledge on such matters. I cannot think that the killers could have created such destruction without supernatural aid."

He turns pensive and his dark brows become furrowed with concern. 

_This is most curious and perhaps there is more here than meets the eye. Someone wishes us to think something other than the truth, that much is certain. But what? And how? _


----------



## Ilium (Nov 21, 2007)

Kantris nods at Verosh's question and passes his hand before his face.  His eyes glow faintly for a moment and be begins slowly prowling the scene, scrutinizing everything carefully.

OOC: Cast Detect Magic and start prowling around the scene, looking both for residual magic auras and anything more mundane that might jump out as unusual.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 21, 2007)

Bobbaros had been silent the whole trek around Ptolus, much as he usually is when out in the city. This time, however, he seemed brooding, iritable. He looks around the doorframe of the citadel, muttering to himself under his breath. He dabs his finger in the smeared blood, the hours of exposure to the night air congealing it onto the decimated door. Moving his finger to his mouth, he touches the blood to his tongue, finishing with a noncommital shrug. To no one in particular he states flatly, shaking his head, "Tis a shame. Tis a damned shame." He uses his hands to four-prong walk, examining everything his eyes can note, registering it as trivial or vital.

OOC: He will do a search check, on the door, doorframe and exterior stairwell, taking a 20.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 21, 2007)

"Is there a possibility of finding a priest of some stripe who might be able to converse with one of their spirits?" Verosh asks Glau. "I profess my ignorance of such matters. Maybe the nature of the crime renders them unreachable?"

His blood boiling, but outwardly collected he goes over to Skrymer, "Have you picked up on anything, old friend? I confess, I've not been so disgusted since we fought those Chaos cultists that time." he snarls in contempt.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 21, 2007)

*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 7:22 AM*

Skrymer smells the pungent remnants of three different people's blood in this first room alone and he theorizes that these were likely Knights.  Strangely, he also smells the scent of a lot of water vapor, though nothing in the room is damp or wet.  The werebear would describe the smell as something akin to what he had once experienced when near a tornado.

Verosh is unable to verify Skrymer's belief, but he does feel comfortable in guessing that the blood that is splattered on the door is that of a gnome.  The rest of the various blood splatters seem to be a mixture of human and elven.

When Kantris concentrates on the threads of magic that he instinctively feels is around, he finds the lingering traces of a fairly strong conjuration effect.

Bobbaros notices that the largest amount of blood doesn't start until the center of this foyer, as if the violence did not start until after the assailants were allowed up the outside steps, through the door, and then near the steps leading upwards.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 21, 2007)

Kantris turns to Verosh.  "I think your theory is correct.  Something was conjured or summoned into this area, with a fairly powerful spell."  He examines the door again, thoughtfully.  "But why bash the door _out_?" he asks of no one in particular.  "If our killers were inside, and summoned something with a typical summoning, it should have vanished soon after.  Perhaps it was Called..."

Returning to the guard, he asks without preamble, "Have your superiors warned you men of anything strange in the area tonight?"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 21, 2007)

Verosh ponders this, "Excellent; thank you, Kantris." says the litorian, "So we have something that was brought into this room that then tried to get out. Bobbaros, Skrymer: found anything?"

Verosh pounds one fist into the palm of his other hand, "Grrraahh! Maybe we should split up to investigate both locations, so as not to waste time?"


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 21, 2007)

Bobbaros listens intently to Kantris, ”Perhaps someone escaped, crushing the door from the inside. They say no one survived, so if we follow that reason, maybe it was the killers breaking their way out, and if we follow that reason further, why would the door the killers entered in be sealed? Unless they were pawns I can’t see them sealing the door on themselves, some food for thought. Anyway, the action started here,” he states, pointing the center of the foyer, ”They didn’t come in blasting, maybe our victims knew the attackers in order to be letting them in and having them get this far toward the stairs.”


----------



## Tychus (Nov 21, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> "Is there a possibility of finding a priest of some stripe who might be able to converse with one of their spirits?" Verosh asks Glau. "I profess my ignorance of such matters. Maybe the nature of the crime renders them unreachable?"




"I had hoped we might."  Glau gestures towards the gore splattered across the room.  "But where would we direct the questions?"  He turns to the watchmen.  

"Sergeant, where have the bodies been moved?"


----------



## bedford (Nov 21, 2007)

"no nothing more than the strange scent.. " the werebear keeps searching.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 21, 2007)

"So... what are you saying, Bobbaros?" asks Verosh, "That the killers were known to the Knights? Incredible! But I think you're right. Known, or at least trusted..."


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 21, 2007)

Bobbaros shrugs in uncertainty, "Known? Possibly. Trusted? Maybe, but certainly not mistrusted. But it's the door that makes me curious, since all the knights were killed, someone had to break it down to get out of here. Had to have been the murderers, and then why would they have been locked in here if not to trap them at the scene? This is purely speculative, but I would wager a bet that whoever the murderers were, they were set up to be caught." He finishes this with another shrug as he saunters off toward the stairs up on all fours.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 21, 2007)

"Then we need to talk to the culprits!" Verosh's temper gets the better of his reasoning again.

""Ach, but we also need to look at the other murder scene." he seethes.


----------



## bedford (Nov 22, 2007)

"Let's take a look at the other murder scene before beating the truth out of the suspects."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 23, 2007)

*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 7:30 AM*

Upon further examination, Kantris believes that whatever bashed the door down did it unintentionally, as the blood smear on the door matches to a large dent that most likely was the point of impact.  A short-lived gnome was likely caught in between the blow and the door.

The Watchman answers Kantris and Glau, *"Well, we did find another body of a Knight of the Golden Cross in the South Market district southeast of here... and the group that did this was supposedly seen by one of our Oldtown District Watchmen who was at the gate near where the river meets North Market, Temple District, and the Rivergate District.  I swear, those murdering bastards got around!  As for the bodies, we placed them upstairs with the rest in the altar room."*  He thumbs towards the nearby steps.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 23, 2007)

Glau climbs the stairs.  "Don't run off yet.  There is more to learn here, I think."


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 23, 2007)

Bobbaros follows Glau up the stairs, not exactly knowing what to expect. He has seen death before, as all in Ptolus had at some point or another, but this was different, it struck too close to home and tightened his stomach even before witnessing the bodies. At the top of the stairs he turned and looked back to survey the scene. The blood and destruction was everywhere, and so with a sigh, Bobbaros turns back around and moves into the room.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 25, 2007)

Kantris nods at the guard's reply and says, "No report of anything unusual in the neighborhood then?  Very well, let's have a look at the bodies."  He follows the others up the stairs to examine the unfortunate knights.  "You know," he speculates as they climb, "It's possible the door closed in response to the summoning spell being cast.  An accomplished mage could set up a contingent spell that would cause the doors and windows to seal at a given condition.  Such as a powerful spell being cast by someone other than himself."  He carefully examines a window as they pass, looking for any sign that it, too, is locked or magically sealed.

_OOC: I *believe* that would be possible with various non-core WotC feats (which I assume are available) like Craft Contingent Spell.  Am I right?  Want to make a Knowledge roll for Kantris on the matter?_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 27, 2007)

You head up two levels of stairs, following a trail of blood that gets thicker as you climb.  It seems as if the fighting continued all the way up, as the stairwell shows the signs of weapons glancing off the walls.  When you reach the top the Watchman takes you into a chapel of a kind, where there are several overturned pews and a golden cross hanging on the far wall next two two large windows.  Despite your long campaigning years, you nearly retch from the sight and the stench.  Three bodies are laid out close to you, one that looks like a pulverized gnome and two others that show repeated cut marks that have made their features nearly undiscernable.  The Watchman explains that these three were found downstairs and brought up here by the Watch.  Five other piles of body parts lay nearby, and it would seem as if the killers mutilated and cut apart these bodies and the Watch did their best to guess what went with whom.  One such body may have once been a silver-haired woman in a blue dress, but you find that you cannot keep looking at such an atrocity for very long.  Rags seem to have been ripped from the corpses and were used as makeshift brushes to coat the walls in red blood, and different symbols.  There are lightning bolts, four lines that form the shape of hourglasses, and crimson-filled crescent moons and circles.  One symbol is an amalgram of of a few shapes: two crossed lightning bolts are topped and bottomed by a third and fourth lightning bolt so that the four lines form an hourglass-like shape while a red-filled circle are inside the top and bottom of this particular hourglass, as if sand.  This particular combination of shapes desecrates the golden cross hanging in the room.

OOC: Kantris does not believe that kind of magic was used in this case, but it instead seems as if something large smashed a gnome into the door with such force that it partially broke open the door and probably killed the gnome.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 27, 2007)

Glau quietly takes in the scene.  After an extended silence, he recognizes his companions' distress, and clears his throat, "Did I ever tell you boys about the time my great uncle Braun was captured by a giant? ..."   

Glau proceeds to tell the tale of his uncle's escapades, while slowly walking around the perimeter of the room, studying the walls and being careful to avoid disturbing the bodies.  He stops in front of the cross, pulls a small journal out of his pack, and sketches the symbols that are drawn in blood.

"So..." his story finished, Glau holds up his drawing.  "These look familiar to anyone?"

[OOC: Glau uses Bardic Music (storytelling) to Inspire Competence on the next person to make a skill check (presumably a search, knowledge, or spellcraft check - I'm not picky).  He also uses Bardic Knowledge to see if he knows anything about the symbols.]


----------



## bedford (Nov 27, 2007)

Skrymer seems unaffected by the horrible scene and serches the room for clues using both scent and sight.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 27, 2007)

Kantris bows his head and covers his eyes for a moment as he confronts the grisly scene, but a wry half-smile can be seen on his lips as Glau begins his tale.  "Oh, not Uncle Braun again," he moans good-naturedly.  He drops his hands and with a deep breath begins to examine the area with as much detachment as he can manage.

_OOC: Search the area, of course.  Knowledge(Arcana) +17, Knowledge(Planes/History/Local) all +10 if relevant for recognizing the symbols on the walls or copied by Glau.  Also still trying to Detect Magic._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 27, 2007)

Glau informs the party that it would appear as if the symbols were either related to or were a part of the normal runic inscriptions found in chapels dedicated to the god of ill fortune, Destor.  The lightning bolts are definitely used by his worshippers as their symbol of faith and the hourglass is associated with the god since he is also the deity of Yearsend Day, when the good luck of the previous year is finally used up.  The filled circles is not as obvious to Glau, and he is not sure of their association.  Destor worshippers believe in praying for ill fortune to pass them by and instead fall upon their neighbors.  As you can imagine, this was not popular after one too many houses burned down due to lightning strikes and the worship of Destor was banned in Ptolus almost a hundred years ago.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 27, 2007)

Skrymer and Kantris
[sblock]
Both of you notice several of the blood-stained bootprints of the mercenaries who did this, along with several other prints of the Watch.  Strangely there doesn't seem to have been much of a fight between the killers and the Watch, although you can see by the way one set of boots is spaced that one of the killers made a break for it and likely escaped.
[/sblock]

Kantris
[sblock]
Kantris only detects the small leftover eminations of enchantment magic, however he does note that the blood-filled circles seem to be full moons and remembers that Destor had some weak association with them.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 27, 2007)

A perpetual frown etches onto Bobbaros’ face as he dissects the grisly scene. He reacts not to Glau’s tale or any other stimuli, only staring at the not-so-obvious. This was a terrible crime and one that deserved vengeance, justice, retribution. After a moment of gawking, he sets to work, scouring over the room.

[sblock=Search]He will take a 20 on his search, being as thorough as possible. Total of 36. Looking for clues, obviously.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 28, 2007)

Glau
[sblock]
During your search of the room you do not notice anything that hasn't already been pointed out.  However, you do notice that the sergeant is wearing a trident of exceptional quality strapped to his back.  The silver parts of the haft shimmer, except for some small blotches of blood that you detect which seem to be both fresh and inconsistent as if through a quick and not very thorough attempt at cleaning.  Perhaps the sergeant was involved in the fight against the murderers, although the weapon seems to be of a higher class than he could afford.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tychus (Nov 28, 2007)

Glau moves to stand next to the watchman, watching his companions search the room.  "A grisly business,"  he mutters, stroking his beard.  "I've seen naught like this in Ptolus before.  You must have some stories though, sergeant.  How long have you been with the Watch?"

[sblock]
Glau suspects the sergeant may not be what he appears, and attempts to determine his authenticity by asking questions that might trip up an imposter, based on his own knowledge of the city.  (i.e. "What watch house were you assigned to?  Oh, do you know so and so?")   (Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Info, Knowledge, Sense Motive as appropriate)

Glau also uses the conversation as an opportunity to look more closely at the watchman's clothes to see if there are any bloodstains.[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Nov 28, 2007)

As he moves about the room, Kantris observes, "It doesn't look like there was much of a fight with the watch.  I suspect they were tampered with."  He taps his temple to clarify his point.  "I wonder why, though.  I can't imagine anyone who could defeat these knights would have trouble with a few guards.  Faster and easier to just kill them," he opines, clearly oblivious to the nearby members of the watch.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 29, 2007)

The Watchman answers happily, *"Well, I've been here in the Watch for near seventeen years now and let me tell you, we've seen some odd things on the late shift before.  This is almost par for the course, though I do wish it wasn't these fellas that were murdered.  Now I've been assigned to the Watch Tower in North Market and Rivergate before, but I'm satisfied with my work here.  This is normally such a quiet district in comparison to the others."*  He continues to mention some of the Watchmen he's worked with and some of their more colorful bad habits.  Glau begins to think that this man is either the dull Watchman that he appears or is the world's best actor.  He doesn't seem to be capable of taking on a mercenary party, either, although he does brag about his own exploits.


----------



## Tychus (Nov 29, 2007)

Glau smiles at the watchman.  "Nice trident you've got there.  I didn't think the watch issued weapons like that."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 30, 2007)

The sergeant blushes in embarrassment and begins to fidget.  *"Family heirloom,"* he says as he turns red.  As you continue to stare he says instead, *"Hey, I helped defeat those killers and won it from them.  Now, I know it's supposed to go into evidence, but let me tell you that it was a hard fought battle and I earned every right to this."*

Glau and others continue to stare disbelievingly and the Watchman sighs and says, *"Alright, they simple surrendered.  They were daft though, bubbling about on how they were framed despite being covered in blood and at the scene.  Can you believe it?  So we took their weapons from them and they allowed us to manacle them, or all but one did.  We dropped them off in Ptolus Prison and good riddance!  Some of the boys and I thought we'd help ourselves to some souvenirs..."*  The man looks really nervous now as he is unsure of your response.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 30, 2007)

Kantris quirks an eyebrow at the story.  "Oh, I see.  I misread things," he says flatly.  "Maybe it was our killers that were under the enchantment I detected.  We should go talk to them."


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 30, 2007)

"He says one of them got away, which means at least one of them was of mind to run. Why would the others stay and this one go?" Bobbaros muses to himself. He stares hard at the town guards, hard working sort, prone to bribery and easy to turn a blind eye, much to the favor of the roguish chimp at some points. What did it bother him whether these guards took the murderer's weapons, granted it is currently evidence. He shrugs it off, "My search didn't uncover anything out of the obvious. What you see 'ere is what you get."


----------



## Tychus (Nov 30, 2007)

Glau considers the watchman for a moment, then claps him on the shoulder.  "Well, you're no murderer then.  Now this one that got away... what'd he look like?"

After listening to the description, Glau turns to the rest of the group.  "Are we done here?  There's another murder scene yet, Kantris wants to question the prisoners, and I'd like to follow up on these markings," Glau gestures towards the cross.  "Where to first?  Or shall we part ways?"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 30, 2007)

Verosh smashes his fist into his palm in his by-now-familiar gesture of impatience, "We should split up, Glau! That way we can cover ground quicker. Skrymer should go with you Glau; his nose will be helpful. I'll go with Kantris and get those murdering dogs to tell us what we need to know!" he growls quickly.

"Bobbaros; will you come with us or go with them?" he asks his simian friend. It does not occur to the litorian that anyone will gainsay his hasty plan.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2007)

*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 7:52 AM*

The sergeant looks relieved and answers, *"He was a tall man with dark hair, wearing chain, and carried a bow.  I hear he has green eyes, but that was only because House Vladaam has put 50,000 thrones on this renegade's head and had additional information."*

The party thanks the sergeant and leaves, but as they take to the streets they hear a town crier giving the news of the day to an angry, muttering crowd.  "...and the Council of Twelve is looking into the demands that the murderers of the Knights of the Golden Cross should be executed immediately.  Unfortunately, this will have to wait as four of the murderer's have escaped, one earlier and three from Ptolus Prison.  The heroic actions of Warden Odsen led to the slaying of two of the villians: Percival de Cluney of now suspect House de Cluney and the Tagret Artalen.  Currently, Kareus d’Leonne has 50,000 thrones on his head.  He is described as a tall bowman with dark hair and green eyes.  The other three escapees are expected to soon also have prices on their heads.  They are Luna Requiem, a tall blond elf of beauty and the tattoo of a moon and cloud on her back, Kaeso Drionus a black-haired and muscular ex-soldier from Tarsis, and Morty Price, a strange man with dark hair and glasses.  All should be considered extremely dangerous, wanted dead before alive, and..."

The man continues, asking for civilians to beware and men and women that love danger to be on the prowl.


----------



## bedford (Dec 1, 2007)

"Let's go to the prison to see if we can track them from there"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 1, 2007)

"Ha!" bellows Verosh "So these are the 'innocent' victims of an enchantment? They are obviously guilty, why else would they run? We will find them and get the name and whereabouts of their master from their evil hides!"


----------



## Tychus (Dec 1, 2007)

Glau stumps along beside the group, apparently lost in thought.  Head down, stroking his beard, Glau slowly falls off the pace.  "Wait!" he exclaims suddenly, stopping in the middle of the street.  "House Vladaam!"

Glau's voice carries easily over the noise of the morning traffic, but he is oblivious to those passing by.  "Why would House Vladaam offer a reward?  And such a princely sum!  They're no friends of the Knights.  And how would they have more information about this... d'Leonne fellow than the Watch?"   Glau nods vigorously.  "Vladaam have a stake in this, I'm sure of it."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 1, 2007)

Verosh turns to his friend and exclaims, "Those demon-lovers! What is going on here? Why can't things be simple?" He grimaces.


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 1, 2007)

Bobbaros stops walking to listen to the town crier, his prominent brow furrowing. Out in public he is used to receiving a fair number of stares and exclaims of excitement from young children. He particularly notes that two of the accused have already been killed, the other four remain at large, three of those escaping from the prison, a difficult act. When too many eyes start following his movement, expecting some sort of performance, Bobbaros emits a throaty, "Ooo," and follows after his companions using arms and legs alike to move through the crowd. The urge to cut a purse or two overcomes him, but he refrains, there's more important business to do. When he catches up, he reaches his hand and grasps Kantris', "Everything seems wrong," he whispers quietly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 3, 2007)

_*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 8:17 AM*_

You decide to go check out the murder scene on your way to the docks (where you may get a boat to Ptolus Prison).  You reach the murder scene in the southern end of South Market, and find two members of the Watch blocking off access to a pool of blood and a body covered by a thick blanket.  One introduces himself as Corporal Stiggins and after you show him your documentation from House Nagel he shrugs and begins to explain the situation.  *"The best that we can figure is that the man here was killed either at the time or perhaps before the rest of the Knights of the Golden Cross were murdered since the Watch here at South Market responded to the news before the ones in Oldtown.  He's got multiple stab wounds and it seems as if the first attack came from behind.  His name is Quaelin Fillasti and from what we've heard he was likely the most talented wizard of the Knights, but it isn't likely he was able to get a defensive spell off once attacked.  One well placed blade seems to have been driven deep into the back of his left lung, making it difficult for him to breathe or speak.  There may have been another assailant, or perhaps multiple assailants since the other wounds are in both the front and the back.  His house is that small, white one at the corner about a hundred feet down that way."*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 4, 2007)

...bump!


----------



## bedford (Dec 4, 2007)

Skrymer searches the murder scene just as the previous one. He then walks away a bit from any bystanders and leans agains a nerby housewall. He then picks upp a huge wineskin filled with mead and a large piece of meat and starts to look at the murder scene while quikly swalowing the meat and drinking a few litres of mead. He scratces his back against the wall and comes back to his friends now clearly in a better mood. "Did you find anything of interest? "


----------



## Tychus (Dec 5, 2007)

Glau glances at the body, then focuses on the watchman.  "How did the watch learn of this murder?  What time did you arrive at the scene?"  Glau pulls out his pocketwatch, checks the time, and starts jotting down numbers in his journal.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 5, 2007)

Skrymer
[sblock]
With your strong sense of smell you realize that there were two assailants in addition to the corpse before you.  Unfortunately you won't be able to track them along these well-travelled city streets.
[/sblock]

The Watchman answers, *"A man named Karel Unter found him and alerted the Watch.  Poor drunken sod is still trying to recover from the sight.  He says he thought that someone had passed out on the ground and he went to wake him with a shake.  Karel is the one that got shook.  He lives near here in South Market, but he didn't seem to know anything worthwhile.  He said there was no sign of the attackers and that the man was dead, so unlike the other murderers these moved in and got away fast without taking time to paint the walls.  We were alerted to the death a bit after one in the morning."*


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 5, 2007)

Verosh grinds his teeth in frustration...

"Kantris, anything?" he growls.


----------



## bedford (Dec 5, 2007)

"this was done by two killers, I am sure of it,.." Skrymer sniffs the air as if to show the others how he came to that conclusion.


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 5, 2007)

Bobbaros frees his hand from that of Kantris and searches the outlying area. The sounds of people around fade away as he focuses inwardly. None of this made sense to him. Why would the knights be a target? Are they merely a point to be made, some fledgling cult hoping to claim a stake at power? Or were they killed to get them out of the way so that some greater evil won't meet their resistance? All these thoughts and more pour cycle back and forth as his headache grows with each passing moment.

[sblock=Actions]Take 10 on Search. He's being thorough today.[/sblock]


----------



## Tychus (Dec 6, 2007)

"The watchmen at the Citadel said Fillasti here was on his way there when he was ambushed.  Do we know that for sure?  Why attack him first?  One mistake and he could easily warn the rest of the Knights, giving them time to prepare."   

Glau taps his chin in thought.  "Perhaps the killer slew Fillasti then assumed his form to gain entrance to the Citadel?  That would explain the barred door.  But there were five or six caught at the scene - how would they all have entered?"

Glau slowly turns in place, examining the street.  "This murder is very different than the others.  Out in the open, different weapons and tactics, no mutilation...  We may be dealing with a second group of killers."

He turns back to regard the body.  "We could ask him.  We'd need a priest of course, but he's not in bad shape.  He could even be raised."   Glau looks at Verosh, "Would the Knights have kept funds for that sort of thing, you think?"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 6, 2007)

Verosh hmms, "Well, it's very likely they would have enough funds but laying our hands on it will be a problem. Is there enough between us to pay for it? If he was first stabbed from the back, then he may not have seen his assailant, but I still think we should at least try to contact his spirit somehow. Even if we have to consult some 'priest' or other." he says with distaste.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 6, 2007)

*"You may be able to hire a priest in the Temple District, unless you know of one yourselves.  We are still waiting for a wagon to come and claim the body, although we can wait if you wish."*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2007)

Several members of the Watch arrive with a small wagon and mule and proceed to carefully move the body into the back of the vehicle.  *"We'll be taking the body to the Church to be properly interred.  Good day to you."*


----------



## Tychus (Dec 10, 2007)

"I'll go with the body and see if I can find a priest who can speak with the dead.  Do the rest of you want to come, or shall I meet up with you later?"

[sblock=OOC]Does it look like Quaelin was robbed, or is he still wearing wizardly gear?  I'll cast Detect Magic and inspect the body.

Glau will accompany the wagon to the Temple District.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2007)

The party continues on towards the Temple District, following the City Watch on their journey through the woken Ptolus streets.  The Temple District is as much of a boisterous mosaic of anything that exists in the city.  Although the Lothian Temple is by far the most magnificient, and is your destination, there seems to be large temples to gods of technology, luck, the sun, and more.  There are even small chapels to lesser known and popular gods, such as those to slime, insects, and even a new one to two intersecting circles forming an infinity-type symbol.

It's Skrymer that alerts the group to a different sort of observation, however.  There is a pale-skinned warrior in chain that seems to have been following you from a distance since the South Market.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2007)

The pale-skinned warrior sees that he is noticed and sighs, then walks forth towards the procession.  As the white-skinned man nears the party you can see that he is studying you, as if judging your measure.  He comes next to Skrymer, the one that noticed him first and asks, "You're not part of the Watch, are you?  And yet you are involved in this case I see.  What is your business with these murders?  Do you have any leads on the killers?"


----------



## bedford (Dec 11, 2007)

"let's just say we have been hired to find the killers. Now why have you been following us?"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 11, 2007)

"Yes, why - out with it!" barks Verosh. his brows are knit in annoyance, both at being tailed and at the group's impotence in the face of this mystery.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 12, 2007)

The warrior answers, "Forgive me, for I did not mean to insult.  I am Sheen, Third of the Five Cuts.  Myself and my brothers have been contacted about claiming the award when we kill the murderers of the Knights of the Golden Cross.  I was sent to find information on the murderers and help in the hunt, but instead saw you at one of the scenes of the crime.  That, and examine any future competition in the case that such competition must be removed in order to gain the prize.  Will you offer information freely and allow the Five Cuts to become closer to their prey or will you instead resist and offer challenge?"  The man folds his hands and watches as some of the group tense at his words.  "Tsk.  We are in the streets of the city, my friends.  And the Watch is watching..."


----------



## Tychus (Dec 12, 2007)

OOC - What are the Five Cuts?  Is this a group Glau has heard about before?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 12, 2007)

Verosh's eyes grow wide with anger, "You dare to threaten us!?" His fingers flex, dying to draw his swords and challenge this cur, but he controls himself. "We are pursuing our own investigation; if you have not the wit to glean any information, then do not presume to wheedle it from us. We have reason to believe all is not as it seems, and you would do well to keep out of the way!" he blurts out in annoyance.


----------



## bedford (Dec 12, 2007)

Skrymer puts his hand on the mans shoulder and says " I could easily crush you right now, give me one rerason not to? and the guards won't be of much help. we will all say that I caught you pickpocketing and that you attacked us when we caught you"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 12, 2007)

OOC: You haven't heard of the Five Cuts, but from the way he speaks it seems they are one of many of Ptolus' mercenary or adventuring groups.


----------



## Tychus (Dec 12, 2007)

"Well of course the Watch is watching!  They've been quite helpful.  I don't see how that's a problem."  Glau squints at the man, then spreads his hands and smiles.  "Forgive us, friend.  We've seen some gruesome sights this morning, and haven't eaten yet today.  My momma always said breakfast was the most important meal..."  Glau extends his hand, "Glau Ironbelly's the name.  Who did you say hired you?"

[OOC - Diplomacy check, as appropriate.]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 14, 2007)

Sheen visibly relaxes and shakes Glau's hand, "I see that you have manners.  This is good.  We were contacted through agents of House Vladaam that there was a bounty on several murderers along with a description of the men and woman.  A Kareus was the one most concerned about for he had escaped, although I hear more of his companions are now also free.  With the price on their heads being so high you can imagine that the competition between bounty hunters will be dangerously violent.  I wished to warn you of that and off your course as you seem to be honest people.  It would be ashame to destroy you.  Now, if I may ask, who hired you?"


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 14, 2007)

Bobbaros walks forward, resting his weight on his hands, "We do this naught for money, we do this for the love of the Knights, for the 'onor of this city that doesn't judge those who are different, but embraces them. You want competition, go destroy the other 'unters who are out to steal your prize. Just don't bother us with your petty, greedy boasting. You must be tough to survive in this city with the lack of intellect you possess, but do not think that since we are 'onest we are no less dangerous. Now play nice or bugger off and begone with you." He finishes with his prominent brow lowered over his eyes, a flash of anger as he straightens up his stance, bringing his hands off the ground.


----------



## Tychus (Dec 14, 2007)

"That's the truth of it.  This bounty was news to us."   Glau scratches his beard.  "It does seem a little strange that House Vladaam would hire you for this task, and then put out a bounty."  Glau's baritone carries easily over the crowds.  "Almost like they don't trust you to succeed."  He shrugs.  "Well, good luck to you, man.  From what I've seen this morning, you're in for a rough time if you find these killers."

Glau looks over his shoulder, keeping an eye on the progress of the wagon with Quaelin's body.

[sblock=Deuce] I mentioned this upthread, before we left the murder scene: 







> Does it look like Quaelin was robbed, or is he still wearing wizardly gear?  I'll cast Detect Magic and inspect the body.



[/sblock]

[sblock=Everyone]Any thoughts on who we should approach to cast Speak With Dead?  I've been to the temple of Tuen, and I know the high priestess could cast the spell, but she may not be agreeabl.  The priests of Lothian are numerous, but they don't like adventurers all that much here at the main temple...

We also should think about what questions we want to ask.  My thoughts:
1) Who killed you?
2) Who has a motive to kill the Knights?
3) What was the subject of the meeting you were heading to?[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 14, 2007)

Verosh nods at Bobbaros' words and murmurs "Well said, old friend."

OOC: Bobbaros is the most 'human' PC ever. He is awesome.


----------



## bedford (Dec 15, 2007)

Skrymer notices his friends less violent reactions to the mans threats and pushes him away " If I catch you following us again I will rip your arms of and eat you alive! "


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 17, 2007)

_*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 8:58 AM*_

"You not only turn once more to rudeness, but cheat on the contract we have made and not reveal he who hired you.  Do not worry, my brutal acquaintances, we shall meet once more along with my four brothers and soon."  So saying, Sheen stiffly turns and walks away leaving you where he found you at the intersection of the Street of a Million Gods and Godsday Circle.

The Watchmen give you a curious look as if wondering what that was about, then continue down Godsday Circle and to the great St. Valien's Cathedral.  The cathedral is designed in the traditional Lothianite fashion with elaborate, baroque structures and intricate iconography and ornamentation layered in gold, marble, and silver.  Gilded angelic figures adorn each lintel, alcove, and archway while a bas relief of winged lions guard each hall and door.  There are also images of saints and other important figures engraved over the surfaces of the furniture, including the pews, the most prominent of which is St. Valien himself.

An elderly priest assisted by two women who help him walk approaches the City Watch and introduces himself as Adlam Theobold.  When he asks the Watchmen for their reason for coming to the cathedral he frowns gravely and answers, *"Although this is a heinous crime indeed, I am unable to allow this man to be buried in our yard.  Quaelin Fillasti was a good man, but he was still an unbeliever and has not been redeemed in the eyes of our Lord before the time of his death.  I am afraid you have come this way only to be disappointed."*

Glau
[sblock]
OOC: My apologies.  He doesn't seemed to have been robbed, and his amulet and two rings glow with magical energy.  The amulet seems to have faint transmutation magic, the first ring has faint abjuration magic, and the second ring has moderate transmutation magic.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tychus (Dec 17, 2007)

"Are you sure you know the heart of this man?"  Glau asks.  "We seek the services of one who might commune with his spirit.  We are of course prepared to offer a donation"

[OOC - Glau attempts to convince the priest to aid us (Diplomacy)]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 17, 2007)

Verosh harrumphs at all this god-nonsense, "I'll be outside." he says with disgust and leaves the temple.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 18, 2007)

Adlam sighs a bit and says, *"I suppose it is unfair to judge a man without first allowing him to speak for himself.  Very well, let us bring him to somewhere private, however, and not amongst the public who are somewhat sensitive to such things."*

Adlam is led by his two helpers into a small chamber to the western part of the building where the corpse is laid by the Watchmen in a circle of marble stone floor patterns decorated with angels blowing trumpets.  The priest spends a long time chanting, his strength returning to him somewhat as he falls into holy fervor.  Finally he stops his chanting and a golden aura lightly begins to encompass the corpse before you.  *"Quaelin Fillasti, I bring your consciousness back to bear witness of those parts of your heart and mind that are true.  Tell me, have you made your peace with the true Lord, Lothian?  Have you accepted him into your heart?"*

The lips of Quaelin's corpse open, though the rest of his body lays still.  "No.  I was a believer in the old gods, and I never trusted in Lothian's beliefs."

Adlam frowns and the strength seems to leave him once more.  *"Three more questions left.  Ask wisely."*


----------



## Tychus (Dec 18, 2007)

Glau turns to his companions.  "Suggestions?" he asks quietly.

[OOC - I mentioned a couple of questions I have in mind upthread: "Who killed you?"  (or perhaps "Describe your killers") and "Who had motive to destroy the Knights of the Golden Cross?".  Those answers might dictate the third question.  We might also ask if he wants to or has the resources to be Raised.  I'll wait a bit for feedback before asking a question.

Would it be crass to "donate" one of Quaelin's rings to pay for the spell?  ]


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 19, 2007)

Bobbaros shrugs and pushes an upturned palm back in Glau's direction, deflecting it back the Dwarf's way. "Obviously we need to know who kill 'im. If 'e knows why, all the better."


----------



## Tychus (Dec 19, 2007)

Glau nods, and turns to the priest.  "Thank you.  First, I want to know if he can describe those who killed him.  Second, who would have cause to kill all of the Knights of the Golden Cross?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 19, 2007)

To the first question the body answers, "Vai assassins, paid to end my life it seemed, as they never mistake a mark and are costly to hire.  They wore black clothes of silk and stabbed with curved knives."

To the second question he answers, "The undead legions of the Necropolis perhaps?  Those that are demons or have a demonic lineage?  Perhaps those allied with either or both?  Perhaps those that hate Ptolus and wish it destroyed as it once was long ago.  Many have wanted the Knights of the Golden Cross defeated.  Our organization has made many enemies through the forgotten annals of time."


----------



## Tychus (Dec 20, 2007)

Glau tugs on his beard as he listens to the answers.  "What was your relationship with House Vladaam?" he asks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 20, 2007)

"House Vladaam is the oldest of our enemies.  They were the once known as the Betrayers of Ptolus."  The body becomes rigid and silent once more.

Adlam sighs and says, *"Well, that was both interesting and a loss.  Such promise wasted on an unbeliever.  I shall work with the Watch and try to find a suitable burial ground for this poor soul.  I trust that your business is done here, however?"*


----------



## Tychus (Dec 20, 2007)

"Thank you.  Your assistance is much appreciated."  Glau pulls a purse of platinum from his haversack and passes it to the priest.  "I do have another question...  At one of the murder scenes the walls were desecrated with symbols of Destor.  Are you aware of any active Destor cults in the city?"  Glau holds his journal open to the page he sketched the symbols.

[How much did this spell cost?]


----------



## bedford (Dec 24, 2007)

Skrymer listens to the dead mans answers and keeps quiet, perfectly happy with letting Glau handle the questioning.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 24, 2007)

OOC: The spell was free for you, as the priest cast it of his own accord and for his own reasons.

Adlam makes the sign of the Cross of Lothian and shivers as he shuts his eyes.  *"That symbol is a representation of evil and wickedness.  If there are any active Destor cults then I hope someone has the tenacity to discover and destroy it.  The worship of Destor has been illegal for nearly a century now, and his worshippers hunted and killed.  Should you find any such evidence of an active cult then us true believers would like to be informed so that we may act both appropiately and swiftly.  Where, may I ask, did you see this symbol."* 

After Glau answers, Adlam says, *"These are dark times.  I will pray that you find these murderous cultists and put them to the sword lest their twisted ways corrupt those around them.  The believers of Destor would pray to him and ask that their bad luck would be transferred to their fellow men.  All sorts of strange things would happen to the neighbors of a Destor worshipper, such as fires in a home, a broken neck from falling off a ladder, and so on.  Lothian's wrath on them!  May they never return!"*


----------



## Tychus (Dec 29, 2007)

"We will root out these cultists.  Thank you again for your aid."  Glau bows slightly to the priest, and turns to leave.

Once outside, Glau turns to his companions.  "So, as we suspected, the Knights were enemies of House Vladaam, which makes this reward they have offered very strange.  Perhaps they are trying to tie up loose ends, to eliminate anyone who might know the truth?  But how to prove it?" 

Glau checks his pocketwatch. "We should move on, before the trail grows colder.  What do you think?  Should we track down the killers who escaped?  Make contact with the Vai?  Or pay a visit to House Vladaam?"  Glau gestures to his journal.  "The priest also mentioned clues that might point to the location of a Destor cult...  We could look for patterns of those sorts of events."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 29, 2007)

Verosh rejoins his companions and his ears prick up, "What's that? The Vai! Those scum! Are they behind this? Vladaam? Are you suggesting we waltz into that nest of vipers?!" he exclaims.


----------



## bedford (Dec 29, 2007)

"Treachery by weaklings and cowards seem to be what can be expected from this town and its overcivilised people..." The werebear looks at his comrades and says nothing more.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 30, 2007)

*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 9:42 AM*

As you are discussing your options a town crier begins to shout out, *"Murder most foul!  The Golden Cross Butchers have struck once more, this time in two different places!  An adventuring group that tried to apprehend the wicked group found themselves in a showdown in Midtown.  Survivors of the group state that a man fitting the description of Mortimus "Morty" Price conjured several supernaturally large crocodiles of a devilish character and set them loose in a rampage that nearly destroyed a home and left numerous casualties.  Meanwhile, Arkhall Vaugn, the prominent advisor to House Balacazar, was assassinated by an individual matching the description of Kareus d’Leonne.  Witnesses at Danbury's cafe claim that Arkhall's assailant was under a magical disguise that the wizard was able to dispel before Kareus slew him where he sat.  House Balacazar has not made a statement, but has Arkhall's body under guard so that they may bring him to the Temple District for recovery.  Several mercenary groups such as the Five Cuts, The Triad, and Ghost Clan have now joined the hunt for these armed and very dangerous villians."*


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 30, 2007)

Verosh growls "Is there no decency here? These scum are running riot with impunity! We need to stop before they kill anyone else! This Kareus d'Leonne is obviously the worst kind of mad dog of a murderer; he will even strike down a man in cold blood in front of witnesses." His great fists clench in frustration. "If only we could get to them without having to talk to those Vladaam scum. I cannot promise anything on that front. I would rather be doing something else."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 1, 2008)

*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 10:23 AM*

You leave the Temple District and head to the Noble's District so that you may get an interview with House Vladaam.  They live in a fine manor in the midst of a large estate, and dozens of muscular men prowl the grounds and watch carefully as you are allowed admittance.  They take a particular interest in Verosh and Skrymer, as if measuring their strength in the hopes of testing them later.

Verosh and Skrymer
[sblock]
From their scent you gather that they are also lycanthropes, but you sense a more canine smell.
[/sblock]

You are led into the manor house, where a gentleman by the name of Aliaster Vladaam meets you in a laboratory.  He is in his fifties, fairly tall and thin, and has bushy hair on both his face and on the top of his head.  Oddly, you can see he has six fingers on either hand, a strange defect.  One of the two guards that escorted you inside approaches him as he is mixing some kind of potion, and he nods but does not look up until he finishes carefully pouring the contents of one vial of orange liquid into a beaker of dark liquid.  It bubbles slightly as he watches it, and he says without lifting his eyes towards you, "So, yet another mercenary group comes asking about information in regards to the reward that my dear family has offered.  As you can see, I'm somewhat busy, but I'm willing to take a few minutes in order to answer any questions that you might have.  Although, I must warn you not to tarry too long here when there is so much competition about."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 1, 2008)

Verosh glares at the guards in response. He mutters to Glau, "I think some of these dogs are really wolves... a silver dagger would be useful..."


----------



## bedford (Jan 2, 2008)

The werebear looks at the guards, as if he is trying to measure their strength.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 3, 2008)

After an awkward pause, Aliaster looks up and raises an eyebrow towards you.  "What is it?  Are you too busy trying to stare down our guards instead of speaking on what you have to say?  Hmmm... some of you look familiar to me.  You're not what I normally would expect of mercenaries working for Vladaam gold.  Times must be tough all over."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 3, 2008)

Verosh blusters out the infernal varlet's mockery, "We are not working for you, we are here to.. ascertain your connections with the victims, and your motives for the bounty." he says grimly, before anyone else in the group can come up with a more diplomatic response, hoping his force of personality will win the day.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 6, 2008)

Aliaster seems surprised at Verosh's statement, but recovers and answers the question.  "I think it would be best to describe our connection with the Knights to have been an antagonistic one at best.  Oh, they would repeatedly come up with something that would cause us some embarrassment in the everchanging politics of the Noble Houses, and it was no secret that many of my family wished them ill.  Still, my family and I have no interest in mercenaries just walking into estates and wiping out entire groups of friends and relations.  After all, what happened to our political enemies could just as easily happen to us.  So we put out a bounty, and an expensive one, because we are concerned citizens that have no desire of seeing our beloved city fall into chaos.  Now, if you don't have anything else that you need I'll have our men see you out."  As Aliaster speaks he pulls out two potions from a nearby drawer and puts them next to the one he is in the process of brewing.


----------



## Tychus (Jan 10, 2008)

"I can see how such chaos would be problematic," says Glau as he looks about the lab with curiousity.  "So how do you feel about the Vai?"

[sblock=OOC]Glau is attempting to goad Aliaster into revealing more information then he wants to.  (Bluff I guess, if you're making a skill check).

I assume we'll be escorted out momentarily.  My aim at this point is to learn as much as possible about the layout of the building and grounds, the disposition of the guards, etc., as I expect we may need to return here by stealth or force at some time in the future.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 10, 2008)

Aliaster smirks as he drinks one of his potions, although you don't see any visible affects from it.  Two more remain in his hands.  "Well, most noblemen would admit that the Vai are the kind of men you should avoid.  They are vicious and efficient, but otherwise I find them to be a double-edged sword.  Just because I may be paying for them one day might not mean that someone else will pay more later, and use them against me."  It's not an admission of familiarity with the Vai, but it certainly isn't anything the spellcaster seems to be denying.

Glaus
[sblock]
In your mind you think about what you saw in regards to the guards.  You noticed that the guards seemed to patrol the grounds and near Aliaster so they may provide him protection.  However, they seem to walk around in an impatient and almost random pattern that leaves holes in their security, but is also somewhat intimidating when it comes to guessing where they may be next.  Also, you get the impression that Aliaster knows more than he is letting on when it comes to the Knights of the Golden Cross, as he is careful in how he answers.  Yet he seems to also be confused about the events that transpired.  It's almost as if he feels some kind of partial accountability.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tychus (Jan 11, 2008)

Glau nods.  "Well I suppose we should be going then."  He turns and strides purposefully towards a different door then he entered from.


----------



## bedford (Jan 11, 2008)

Skrymer steps in between Glau and Aliaster blocking Aliasters way so that glau will get more time to check out what's behind the door.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 14, 2008)

Glau is able to open the door as Skrymer puts his body between him and the bodyguards and Aliaster.  Inside he finds a long room with reagents and strange ingredients and concoctions that line the walls.  This is likely where Aliaster stores the things he needs for his alchemical work.  Still, the move does not help make friends.

One of the large bodyguards grabs Glau roughly by the wrist and pulls him back, then steps up into his face and asks, *"The way out is back that way, lout!"*

Aliaster seems to be a bit more shaken by Skrymer, and the man downs another potion which leaves only one left and begins to make the motions and incantations of a spell.


----------



## Tychus (Jan 14, 2008)

"My mistake.  Human construction always disorients me.  That way, you say?  Very well, lead on."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 15, 2008)

Worried about the situation, Aliaster finishes his spell and turns into a gaseous form before your eyes.  He sinks down and disappears into a small hole in the floor, while the guards begin to roughly escort you out of the estate.  Practically tossing you out the door, one tells you, *"You best not be seen here again if you know what's good for you!"*


----------



## Tychus (Jan 16, 2008)

"Well," say Glau, straightening his coat, "that went well."

Glau pulls out his pocketwatch, checks the time, and winds it.  "Shall we try to pick up the trail of the killers again?"

[sblock=OOC]As I said before, I'm running out of ideas, so maybe we should think about a "get captured" plan.  We don't really have enough evidence to be going after House Vladaam at the moment, but if we rile them enough that they come after us...[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC: You can investigate one of the scenes or go back to see Yarek Nagel, who is your contact, with what you have found so far.  He is here in the Noble District and can provide you with additional information and direction.  He did ask to return with the evidence gathered.


----------



## Tychus (Jan 17, 2008)

Glau yawns loudly.  "I think the pre-dawn rousting is catching up to me.  Let's pay another visit to the man responsible.  Perhaps Yarek Nagel can connect the dots for us."


----------



## bedford (Jan 17, 2008)

"Yes he should at least be able to give us some advice. Let's go"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 17, 2008)

You arrive at the Nagel estate and visit Yarel Nagel in a huge study, roughly 30 feet wide by 60 feet long.  He listens to your story intently while chewing noisily on some peanuts.  When you finish he asks, "Well, well... some of this doesn't sound quite right now does it?  What's your impression, gentlemen?  If anything I'd guess that perhaps these deaths weren't as random as they appear, with that Quaelin Fillasti being killed the way he was and all.  And if the Vai is involved, well I'd say you'd need someone with some coin that could pay for such service.  So why don't you fellas have a mint and tell me your impressions over who might be behind this mess."  With a wave of his arm he dismisses his servant and seems to suck absentmindedly on one of his mints.


----------



## Tychus (Jan 18, 2008)

"House Vladaam's actions are very suspicious," Glau begins.  "We know they were no friends of the Knights, yet they offer a princely reward for the capture of the killers.  Aliaster's story about preventing similar incidents in the future doesn't hold water.  The fact that the Vai killed Fillasti at the same time the other killings were taking place means this was a planned, coordinated event, not some random attack."

Glau pauses, sucking on a mint.  When he speaks again, his storyteller's voice fills the chamber.  "According to the Watch, the killers behaved oddly when they were captured.  I suspect they were drugged or enchanted, or suffering from some sort of memory loss.  The first reward was announced shortly after this Kareus fellow escaped, and the announcement included an awful lot of detail on someone who the Watch glimpsed only momentarily.  How did Hosue Vladaam know his eye color, let alone his name, unless they already knew who he was?"

Glau paces back and forth as he speaks, "I don't know if this Destor connection is important.  The symbols may have been drawn just to lead the investigation down the wrong trail.  Perhaps a cult is working with the Vladaam, or perhaps the Vladaam are a Destor cult."

"This reward has set the whole city looking for the killers.  No one is asking why they might have committed this crime.  It seems to me that rather than helping eliminate chaotic elements from the city, House Vladaam is creating more chaos, while trying to tie up their loose ends."  Finished, Glau takes a swig of his drink and eyes Yaren expectantly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 21, 2008)

*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 12:42 PM*

Yarel looks at Glau and nods slowly.  "Why don't you have Bobbaros listen at the door for a moment and make sure we aren't being interrupted."  Once the chimp gets near the door and nods, Yarel gets up and begins to pace with his walking stick.  He seems more vibrant and his eyes are focused.  At your inquisitive looks he smiles and says, "I don't have much power within my House anymore.  It's sometimes easier to get things done when your someone no one thinks to take a closer look at.  Although I do like the mints..."

He sighs and says, "Something bad is about to happen to this city, I'm pretty certain of this, and I believe House Vladaam or at least some of the members of House Vladaam are involved.  There is just too much chaos recently.  The murders were too well organized and the Vai are too difficult for just anyone to buy.  I also don't believe that Gattara Vladaam is trying to hunt down the assassins of the Knights just because she is feeling charitable.  She, at least, is definitely involved and her agents have bribed certain officials and newsmen inside Ptolus.  I can't have you move directly against their estate, but we can at least move against Gattara's agents and see what we can find.  I have a few friends in law enforcement that are telling me Gattara has been bribing a certain Erda Schenk, Oldtown Captain of the City Watch.  This is the same man who arrested the assassins and he may have some clues to what is going on.

I'm hearing that Liessa Vergan of the Celestial Conclave overheard a Cherubim elf named Winteril had gotten into a discussion with the deceased Dessis Palath of the Knights of the Golden Cross about a legend of several vile and long dead gods.  The two were researching several books in the same section that spoke of the legends, since both had a knack for enjoying these kinds of readings.  There was something in the books that agitated Dessis, and she left the conclave library in a hurry, confusing Winteril with her abruptness.  The Knights then became more active in adventuring inside our dangerous city Necropolis and then got themselves murdered.  If you feel like doing research into this, I'd head either to the Necropolis, which would be dangerous, or the Conclave Library.

A more dangerous option would be to go to the Ptolus Prison and talk to the Warden.  I don't see how this group of assassins would have surrendered to his justice unless they believed themselves to be innocent or unless they didn't care if they were to be punished.  So why did they flee the prison and why did he kill off two of their companions without orders from the City Council?  Be careful though.  Warden Odsen Rom is a man with strong connections and is himself a deadly swordsman.  Still, he has the master of House Nagel, my brother Kurtlan, a captive because of House Sadar machinations.  So far we are unable to pay a bribe large enough for his release, so I wouldn't complain if some ill-fortune fell upon him."


----------



## Tychus (Jan 22, 2008)

Glau cocks an eyebrow at the last comment.  "I'm of no mind to start a fight with city officials.  These folks who killed the Knights may have been coerced, but they're not earning a lot of sympathy with their actions today.  They'll have to sort out their own quarrel with the warden."

Glau twirls his pocketwatch on its chain as he stairs at the ground in thought.  "We all agree that House Vladaam is behind this somehow.  Leaning on the watch captain might confirm that, or it might get us arrested.  I'd rather be standing on firmer ground before we let the enemy know we're onto them."

"We need to find out why the Vladaam moved against the Knights.  What is it the Knights were in danger of discovering?  I think we should visit the Library, and see if we this elf might be of any help."  Glau looks at his companions for their reaction.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 22, 2008)

Bobbaros believes he hears someone approach the door and warns the group.  Yarel sits back down and gives a warning look before saying, "Good luck to you."  He grabs a mint and gives you a wink.

On the way out you notice one of the sentries hanging out close to the door attempting to seem as if he was examining a painting across from the study.

The Celestial Conclave is in the Temple District.  Columns surround this round, white monopteron while the outside looks fairly plain.  You walk inside and see that the interior contains a great hall that displays every known holy (and some not-so-holy) symbols.  Some of these symbols that are celestial symbols hang from the ceiling of the foyer, such as stars, suns, moons, and comets.

A muscular and fit woman with a shaved head, silver torc, and wearing a long grey coat greets you and other visitors in the main hall.  "Hello, visitors.  I am Liessa Vergan.  How may I help you?"


----------



## bedford (Jan 22, 2008)

Skrymer stays close to the door and gives Glau a nod and looks at Liessa. while waiting for the diplomatic dwarf to question her skrymer sits down and takes out his wineskin and sips a galon or two of his beloved mead while watching the two. It is obvious that this was not the path the werebear was hoping for but then again detective work was never his strong side...  " I still think we should pay the warden a vissit." he says as if talking to himself.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 23, 2008)

Liessa notices your impatient look, then seems to take notice of the party's armor and weapons.  She sighs and says, "I trust you are not here to cause any disturbance."

After you explain your intentions Liessa nods and says, "Winteril frequents this place and is a good friend of mine.  He heard that Dessis was dead and seemed quite disturbed by this.  The two were doing some research together in the lower floors on pre-Ptolus history.  Dessis was reading a passage from a book called 'Forgotten Deities of Pre-Lothian Cultures', when the gnome got up and left my friend.  I'm not sure what had shaken her, but supposedly the Knights of the Golden Cross started investigating the Necropolis soon after.  Winteril would be happy to find out what had set Dessis on the path that led to her death, and would appreciate my helping you.  Feel free to check out the book if you like, or I can answer any other questions you may have."

So saying, Liessa goes to a strange orb, almost like a crystal ball in appearance and finds the location of the historical book.  It is in the far left corner of the room that is north of this main chamber.  Two more doors lead west and east to other parts of the library.


----------



## Tychus (Jan 24, 2008)

"Thank you.  I'd like to have a look at that book, then I may have more questions."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 24, 2008)

The group goes to examine the pages of the book, which is found easily enough by following Liessa's directions.  Glau is able to understand much of the aged text, with his understanding of history.  It is a collection of historical journals from anthropologists of the time that were studying the cults of the area before the city you know as Ptolus had grown beyond a simple fishing village.  One of the shorter sections has been dog-eared, and Glau is able to read that it talks about a moon goddess named Dessoch who supposedly was somehow killed and buried, although the cult's legend stated that her power was eternal.  She had an unknown mate, however, and this lover would eventually seek her out.  Surprisingly, the Dessoch cult did have an advanced knowledge of astronomy and gave a place and time for when this would occur based on the positions of various stars and the two moons.  No one in the party understands enough of this kind of science in order to make any sense of it, however.  A sage might be helpful such as in the Sage's Guild headquarters in Oldtown, or perhaps someone in Ptolus University.

As you debate the next best path, Skrymer hears some commotion back in the direction of the main hall.  It sounds like people yelling at one another, in this library of all places.


----------



## bedford (Jan 24, 2008)

Skrymer hurries back to the mainhall.


----------



## Tychus (Jan 24, 2008)

Glau slips the book into his haversack and follows Skrymer through the door.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 27, 2008)

You walk into the foyer to see Sheen, Third of the Five Cuts arguing with Liessa.  "I know they were looking to come here, woman.  Let me ask again, where are..."  At your entrance the man stops his demands and smiles.  "Ah, nevermind.  Here they are.  Are you prepared to tell us what you've learned so far and the identity of the person who has hired you or are we going to have to take the knowledge from you?"  Sheen leaps up and catches the suspended model of a star, 10 feet above, which he then lifts himself upon.

Sheen is fifty feet away and is surrounded by a few other mercenaries.  One is a red-skinned man in orange robes who suddenly floats upwards and levitates fifteen feet above the floor.  Another man has deep-blue skin and white hair and eyebrows and draws a falchion.  Next to him is a tall tanned man wearing full plate and gripping a battle-axe.  The last man is a strange-looking one as he paces back and forth in a mad manner and begins to slap himself into a frenzy.  He wears no armor, but does have two claw-like weapons tied to his hands, each with four thin blades.

These are the Five Cuts.


----------



## bedford (Jan 27, 2008)

Skrymer moves forward and attacks the levitating man with his claws trying to catch him in a bearhug.


touch attack 13+17= 30
grapple 25 
damage 2d6+1d8+22=9+7+22=38


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 28, 2008)

OOC: The group is 50 feet away from you.  Skrymer has a movement rate of 30 feet.  Is he running this round and attacking the next?


----------



## bedford (Jan 28, 2008)

ooc:  hybrid speed is 40 with medium armor. (20+10 werebear+10 barbarian)


Skrymer moves forward so that the enemies are within his reach, (15 ft) but not close enough for his smaler enemies to reach him.


----------



## Tychus (Jan 28, 2008)

"Sheen!  How nice to see you again.  Let me introduce you to my girl Helga."  Glau lifts his hand cannon to his shoulder and sights on Sheen.

OOC:
Glau uses a move action to take up a coverd firing position (behind a bookcase or inthe doorway - whatever's at hand, but leaving room for his allies to pass by).  He begins using his *Inspire Courage* ability, activating the _Badge of Valor_, to give himself and allies *+3 to attacks, damage, and saves vs. charm and fear*.

Rogue's Gallery updated with charge/ability use.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 29, 2008)

Skrymer moves forward and attacks the lead tanned member of the Five Cuts, who you believe is named Mog.  His claws tear at Mog, but neglects to do any real damage as they bounce off the man's armor.  Mog moves forward with his battle-axe to close on the wearbear, but misses badly with his own battle-axe.

Sheen moves first, and seeing Skrymer's height and reach leaps up unto a moon symbol and is now 20 feet high.  He begins to play a flute, which seems to bolster the confidence and aggression of his allies below.

Glau activates his badge, which inspires his comrades, but then ducks behind the door to the previous room for cover.  The people in the crowd around you start to scream as they notice the combat breaking out and they run for cover and for the doors, causing a panicked handful to cross in between the two groups.

The man with the falchion (who you believe is named Floril) whispers some kind of chant and points towards Skrymer.  Instantly a weird dog-like creature eight feet long and covered in spiky quills rushes forward and bites at wearbear, but bounces off his armor.

The armorless man with the clawed hand weapons appears to be the one named Voin, and he seems to concentrate for a moment before two creatures that seem like a cross between a toad and a human appear.  They have massive, flat heads and are bipedal with clawed hands and are almost as tall as Skrymer.  They flank the werebear, restricting his movement as they attack with their jaws.  One gets past Skrymer's armor, biting into his shoulder and causing him to yell in anger but his hide deflects any damage(-0 hps to Skrymer).

The man in orange robes (Fierran is his name) lifts himself another 10 feet so that he is near the ceiling and out of Skrymer's range.  He then casts a spell that lays an invisible wall of force between Skrymer and Kantris and Breeta versus the rest of the party, who are still near the door.

Kantris casts a _fly_ spell and then flies up to the ceiling, staring at the opposition's mage and considering his next spell.

Breeta rushes forward and attacks one of the red toad-like creatures, cutting deeply into it.  The rest of the party (Glau, Verosh, and Bobbaros) has to run around and try to come out of one of the other side doors as they don't have means to dispel the wall of force.  They should be able to arrive at one of the flanks (eastern or western door of main hall) in two rounds.


----------



## Tychus (Jan 29, 2008)

"Afraid to face us like men?"  Glau makes an obscene gesture at his foes, then sprints through the hall, looking for a way around the wall of force.

OOC:
Glau will maintain his "song" until further notice.  Those who drop out of range should still benefit from the effect for 5 rounds.

Does the wall of force extend to the ceiling, or is it possible to go over it?


----------



## bedford (Jan 29, 2008)

Skrymer roars and instantly attacks Voin with his claws and teeth


claw 14+20=34 (damage 24)
claw 9+20=29 (damage 21)
bite  15+15=30 (damage 18)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 30, 2008)

OOC: The two red toad-like beings, the howler, and Mog make it impossible for Skrymer to attack Voin.

Skrymer attacks Mog, slicing the man badly with his claws but missing his attack against the tough man with his bite.  Mog counters with his own strikes with his battle-axe, wounding Skrymer with two bloody cuts (-22 hps to Skrymer).

Sheen stops his flute playing and casts a spell at Kantris, but it evidently fails from the frustrated look on his face.  Glau leads Bobbaros and Verosh through the book-filled halls in order to circle around but it will be another round before he gets his half of the party there and the next round before they will be able to act.

Voin concentrates once more, and two more red toad-like creatures appear behind Breeta and attack.  The first misses her with a bite, but the other takes a chunk out of her despite her armor (-11 hps to Breeta).

The howler also attacks, biting deep into Skrymer's forearm although its quills are ineffective against the werebear (-3 hps more to Skrymer).  One of the red toad-like creatures moves to attack the werebear, but slips on some spilled blood and falls onto its back instead.  The other swings its claws, and misses with each but it able to sink its jaws into Skrymer's other forearm although Skrymer's hide ignores it (-0 more hps to Skrymer).

Both Kantris and Fierran have cast a spell, and you see that both are now surrounded by a transluscent but shimmering sphere.


----------



## Tychus (Jan 30, 2008)

OOC - Glau continues to circle around.  After entering the room, what will the range be to the enemies?  If possible I'd like to get within 30', to better make use of spells and abilities.

Skrymer, how are you fixed for HPs?  I couldn't find your character sheet but I remember you had a lot.


----------



## bedford (Jan 30, 2008)

Skrymer keeps attacking mog



ooc: 
hps are fine


claw 11+20=31 (damage 22)
claw 15+20=35 (damage 21)
bite 12+15=27 (damage 19 )


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 30, 2008)

OOC: Back in play. If possible, Verosh will close with one and try to gain flanking bonus partay wahoo with Skrymer.

Verosh follows Glau's lead eagerly and draws his short swords in anticipation of battle.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 31, 2008)

Skrymer attacks Mog again, missing with a claw and with gnashing jaws, but wounding him once more with the second claw.  Mog's counter swings both miss Skrymer as the enemy fighter shows signs of slowing down because of his wounds.  Sheen begins to play his flute again, which now bolsters his newly summoned allies.

Glau, Bobbaros, and Verosh make it to a side door to the main foyer, and although they can't act this round they can see that they are 25 feet away from one of the red toad-like creatures attacking Skrymer, and 30 feet away from the center of the battle where Skrymer and Mog are locked in fighting.

Floril moves behind Mog and touches him, and causes some of his wounds to heal.  Voin focuses for a moment and suddenly goes airborne and heads towards a wide-eyed Kantris.  The howler leaps at Skrymer, but misses the werebear badly while its quills bounce harmlessly off his skin.

The four red toad-like being look towards the side door and suddenly one more red toad-like being pops into existence and rushes Glau (-15 hps to Glau).  Breeta attacks the toad-like creature she had been battling once more, leaving it with a nasty slice across its face.

Kantris gets creative, trapping Voin and Fierran in a wall of force so that he can focus on the helping the party in the next round.  Fierran looks confused, unsure of what to do next.


----------



## bedford (Jan 31, 2008)

Skrymer attacks Mog again with all his natural weapons.

ooc: deuce traveler are you making the rolls for my character or should I kepp typing my rolls?
attack rolls: to hit bonus 
claw 1   13  +20
claw 2   14  +20
bite      15   +15

damage roll: bonus:
claw 1    12 +14
claw 2    8   +14
bite       9    +9


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 31, 2008)

OOC: I had been rolling attacks for everyone, but have been keeping your damage rolls.  I'll shift over and allow everyone to make their own rolls from here on and rely on an honor system.


----------



## bedford (Jan 31, 2008)

Either way is fine by me.


----------



## Tychus (Jan 31, 2008)

OOC:

Would it be possible to get a map?  Almost all of my combat spells are cone shaped, and I'm trying to figure out how I can position Glau to make effective use of thsoe spells without too much friendly fire.


----------



## Tychus (Feb 1, 2008)

"Blasted toads!"   Glau steps back and traces a rune in the air before him.  The room is filled with the sound of an unearthly scream.

OOC:
Take a 5' step out of my opponent's reach, then cast *Fear*.  I want to catch as many of the enemy as I can in the blast, but hopefully avoid Skrymer (I'm less concerned about hitting Breeta and Kantris - they have good will saves, and they're not participating).  Glau's song ends, but the effect should last for 5 more rounds.

RG updated.  I'm fine with you making all the rolls.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 1, 2008)

Tychus said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Would it be possible to get a map?  Almost all of my combat spells are cone shaped, and I'm trying to figure out how I can position Glau to make effective use of thsoe spells without too much friendly fire.




I hope this helps...


----------



## Tychus (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmm.  Looks like everyone is just out of range of my spell then.  In that case, I'll move past RT5 (taking the AOO) to get into a better position, then cast Fear.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 1, 2008)

OOC: Fear targeted as per your previous post?  Which enemies are you focusing on?  Be aware that Sheen is 20 feet above, and Voin and Kantris are 25 feet above.


----------



## Tychus (Feb 1, 2008)

If I move SW (assuming N is up), and aim SE at Fierran, Floril, and Mog, it looks like I might catch Sheen and the Howler at the edges of the cone.  I'll focus on those three, and take whatever extras I can get.

By the way - how are Fierran and Voin trapped in a Wall of Force - they look to be the furthest apart of the 5?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 1, 2008)

OOC: I ruled that Kantris cast it at a slant from ceiling to floor in order to block Voin and Fierran while maintaining contact with the rest of the party, but you're right... with the dimensions of the room being as they are, and with Voin and Fierran not being near a doorway or wall, there is no way that Kantris at his level can create a wall of force large enough to contain the two.  At best that wall is slanted downward in a way to block Voin and Fierran from interacting with the party for that last combat round, but Voin should be able to move around it and Fierran probably will be able to move slightly and cast another spell by the next round.  If he moves, though, he will lose the benefits of his sphere at least.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 4, 2008)

Skrymer attacks Mog once more, and the severity and barbarity of his strikes brings the tanned man almost to a knee.  Mog reaches for a potion and downs it quickly, and the bleeding from his wounds stop, although he provokes an attack of opportunity from Skrymer that nearly negates the healing.  Sheen leaps off his platform and drops next Mog, to his left, and touches him after casting a spell while trying unsuccessfully to avoid the range of Skrymer's reach.

Glau moves slightly in front of Verosh and lets loose with a cone of _fear_.  Sheen and the howler seem deeply affected by the magic, although the others within the cone resist its effects and are only shaken (Floril, Mog, and a red toad creature are shaken this round).  Verosh attacks the red-toad like creature that now stands before him, although he only injures him on the second slice with a nasty gash to its arm.  Bobbaros slips behind it and joins in the attack, also hurting it badly with a sickle slice to the calf.

Floril touches Mog once more, closing many but not all of his wounds and returning him to the fight.  Between that and Sheen's spell, Mog also seems to be moving faster in the fight.

Voin slips from behind the portion of the _wall of force_ and engages Kantris, slicing the mage.  The scared howler runs off into a corner of the room and away from the battle, freeing Skrymer's right side.  Two toad like creature's attack Skrymer, but only one deep scratch gets through the werebear's hide -4 hps to Skrymer.  At the same time Breeta takes several wounds from her couple of assailants -20 hps to Breeta.  She returns the favor and takes out the creature she had been engaged with from the start with a strike to its exposed throat.

The fifth toad-like creature in front of Glau concentrates and a sixth humanoid pops into existence in front of Bobbaros, and glances him with a light strike -7 hps to Babboros.

Kantris lets loose with a _scorching ray_ against Voin, burning the flying man badly, although he is not out of the fight.

Fierran moves around the _wall of force_ and drops behind Floril, touching the priest after chanting and making the priest seem to move faster.


----------



## Tychus (Feb 4, 2008)

"Kantris!" shouts Glau.  "Can you stop these toads?"

Glau raises his hand cannon to his shoulder and fires two thunderous shots at Fierran.

OOC:
Full attack at +16/+12 for 4d6+5 damage each. (includes bonus from inspire courage and point blank shot)


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 4, 2008)

Verosh charges the werebear's assailant to aid his comrade.

ooc:exactly that, charge and attack with keen shortsword.


----------



## bedford (Feb 4, 2008)

Skrymer attacks sheen. " I told you I would rip your arms of if you kept following us.., but you are lucky I don't have the time to do so, I will grant you a quicker death.."

ooc: 2 claws and bite attack+ extra clawattack of opertunity.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2008)

Skrymer misses Mog with his left hook and his bite, but his right claw connects with his enemy and tears a large chunk of the flesh from his chest.  Mog looks once more ready to drop, but holds onto life while attacking Skrymer with magically enhanced speed but barely connecting in his delirium (-8 hps to Skrymer).

Sheen tries to retreat away from Skrymer, but his flight is only partially successful as Skrymer rakes a claw across the bard's shoulder.  Glau fires at Fierran, both shot breaking through his defenses and felling the caster.

Verosh rushes forward, taking attacks of opportunity along the way although he avoids the biting attacks.  He slices at Mog with his shortsword, catching the bloodied fighter in the neck and finally felling him.  Bobbaros now finds himself facing against a red toad-like creature on his own, and manages to wound it slightly.

Floril is moving faster after the affects of the dead Fierran's spell and attacks Verosh, injuring him badly with two strikes from his falchion (-21 hps to Verosh).  Before Kantris can answer Glau, he creates a red prismatic field around himself as Voin closes in to attack him.  The sphere scalds Voin, but the man still closes with the mage.  There are a brief but bloody series of attacks and in the next moment Kantris' battered body falls and hits the ground with a sickening crunch.

Two of the red humanoids attack Skrymer once more, with only one bite getting through his skin (-6 hps to Skrymer).  The toad-like creatures also engage Breeta once more, although her armor takes most of the beating (-15 hps to Breeta).  Her return attacks drops one of her assailants however.

One of the other toad-like creatures continues his attack against Glau, and gets in a lucky strike (-5 hps to Glau).  The last toad-like creature in front of Bobbaros concentrates for a moment, but whatever effect it was going for doesn't seem to happen.

OOC: Fierran, Mog, and Kantris are down.


----------



## Tychus (Feb 5, 2008)

Glau steps away from the toad-thing, ramming another shell home.  "Eat lead, flyboy!"  Glau fires at Voin.

(5' step, full attack)


----------



## bedford (Feb 5, 2008)

ooc: is sheen out of skrymers reach? if he isn't skrymer attacks him with all his attacks, otherways he attacks the  red toadcreature that bit through his skin.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 6, 2008)

Skrymer ignores the attacks of his opponents and rushes forward to chase Sheen into a corner of the room and tears a deep gash into the frightened bard's leg, which causes him to scream as he attempts unsuccessfully to push the wearbear away.

Glau shoots twice more, injuring the flying Voin who yells in pain, takes out a flask, drinks it, and disappears from sight.  Verosh attacks Floril, injuring him with a strong cut.  Bobbaros is also engaged, cutting his opponent once more and causing it to bleed purple puss from the waist.

Floril returns his attack against Verosh with a flurry of hastened blows, but only cuts his opponent slightly (-8 hps to Verosh).  The two toad-like creatures that were attacking Skrymer follow him in his pursuit of Sheen.  One of them is cut by Verosh as the rush by, causing enough confusion that they both miss the werebear.

The toad-like humanoid fighting Breeta mauls her critically as they continue their fight (-35 hps to Breeta), although the paladin holds her own and returns the favor with two savage blows that bleed it badly.  In the same instant, Bobbaros is able to weave past several strikes aimed against him.

Meanwhile, the frightened howler continues to cringe behind the endangered Sheen.


----------



## bedford (Feb 6, 2008)

Skrymer keeps attacking the bard with claws and bite.


----------



## Tychus (Feb 6, 2008)

Glau turns and fires twice at one of the creatures attacking Breeta.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 11, 2008)

With Sheen still panicking and Skrymer pinning him in the corner of the room, the results are hardly in doubt.  The bard's piercing squeal is silenced forever as the werebear brings both clawed paws and jaws down upon his victim.

Glau takes aim and empties two shots into the toad-like creature fighting Breeta, injuring it gravely though not taking it out of the battle.  At the same time Verosh swings twice at Floril, but only catches the hapless priest with one of his attacks.  Bobbaros continues to play with his target and nearly brings him down with yet another cut.

Surprisingly, Floril whirls his falchion with lightning speed, and nails Verosh with a critically successful blow followed by two more solid strikes (-29 hps to Verosh).  The two creatures attacking Skrymer have mixed results, with enough blows dealt to hurt the werebear (-12 hps to Skrymer), but at the same time one swings badly enough that it slips and lies prone beneath Skrymer's angered form.

Breeta is bleeding badly when her own opponent attacks, but she is able to avoid the blows, while returning a nasty slice to the creature's neck that brings it down.  Bobbaros isn't so lucky, however, as his own nearly dead foe finally connects with its huge jaws and nearly flings the intelligent animal with its ferocity (-19 hps to Bobbaros).


----------



## bedford (Feb 11, 2008)

Skrymer roars and attacks his prone oponent using all his strength . 
ooc: full power attack on all attacks


----------



## Tychus (Feb 11, 2008)

Glau fires off two more rounds from his hand cannon from within a growing cloud of smoke.

(Glau will fire at the red toads on Breeta and/or Bobbaros, depending on what's still standing on his action)

[sblock=OOC]
I'm having a little trouble keeping track of things.  Mog, Fierran, and Sheen appear to be dead.  Voin was critically injured and disappeared (probably invisible, he might still be hanging around).  Floril is still fighting, and hasted.  The howler is frightened in the corner.  I'm not sure how many or where all the red toads (slaad?) are... two on Skrymer, one on Breeta, one on Bobbaros... I thought there was at least one more somewhere.

On our side, Kantris is dead or dying, Breeta is seriously wounded (down 80ish), Verosh and Bobbaros have both taken a couple of big hits (maybe 50%?), Skrymer and Glau seem to be in good shape.  No one's screaming for healing, so I'm holding off 'til after the fight (which should be over soon).

Is that about right?
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 12, 2008)

OOC: You're right, there is a fifth slaad near Glau, but he missed his attacks on him and I missed annotating it.  Otherwise you are correct in the status.  Mog, Fierran, and Sheen are all dead along with Kantris.  The howler is hiding in the corner.  There are slaads fighting Breeta, Glau, and Babbaros while two are attacking Skrymer.  Floril is nearly done in, and Voin is likely invisible.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 12, 2008)

Snarling in anger and pain, our foolhardy litorian attempts to distract his foe with his swordplay before launching another attack!

ooc: Improved feint on Floril, and then dual attack.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 12, 2008)

With the toad-like humanoid unable to get away, Skrymer makes short work of him as he drops down upon his victim.  As Glau watches Breeta bring down her second slaad, he turns towards Bobbaros' attacker and empties two shots into his side, killing him before he can further hurt his friend.

Verosh moves forward to finish Floril, but misses with his attacks.  Bobbaros moves forward to help against Glau's attacker, but fails to connect.  Instead of attacking Glau, the slaad turns towards Bobbaros and connects with both fangs and claw (-19 hps to Bobbaros).  Out of the corner of his eye, Floril sees Breeta charge towards him and holds his attack until she closes with him.  He strikes her with a deadly slice as she brings her blade unto him (-12 hps to Breeta).  Although the paladin is hurt, her return strike kills the priest.

Skrymer's remaining attacking slaad rakes his back with his claw, but is unable to pierce his tough hide.

Suddenly Voin reappears behind Breeta as his claws rake into her back as you hear the metal of her armor being torn through.  She screams once more as the man horridly bites into her neck, causing her to collapse at his feet.

OOC: Mog, Fierran, Sheen, and Floril are dead as well as four slaads (Breeta killed two, Skrymer one, Glau one).  There is a howler hiding in the corner, one slaad attacking Skrymer, a second slaad attacking Bobbaros, and Voin 5 feet in front of Verosh.  Breeta and Kantris are down and presumed dead.


----------



## bedford (Feb 12, 2008)

Skrymer attacks the toad-like humanoid with his bite and tries to catch him in a bearhug. 
ooc: bearhug=grapple 
grapple damage 2d6+1d8+22


----------



## Tychus (Feb 13, 2008)

Glau takes aim at Voin and fires twice more.

OOC: I think the effects of my song expire this round.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2008)

Skrymer successfully bites the toad-like creature remaining in front of him, and then latches on with two great paws before rending the creature apart.  It then collapses in front of him in a pool of blood.

Glau shoots Voin twice at close range, doing such damage that the man nearly flies from the force of the shots.  Verosh moves to attack but ends up tripping from the ichor covering the ground and is unable to get a decent shot in on Voin.

Bobbaros attacks the slaad that just injured him once more, cutting it deeply along the thigh but not felling it.  The slaad counterattacks, and catches Bobbaros across his chest (-6 hps to Bobbaros).  Voin takes to the air, reaches the ceiling 25 feet above, and downs another potion, but this time his wounds seem to heal instead of himself becoming invisible.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 13, 2008)

"Curse you!" snarls the litorian in a rage. _I dishonor myself with this bumbling!_ he thinks with shame. He goes to aid the dancing chimp, seeing his noble friend sorely pressed.


----------



## Tychus (Feb 13, 2008)

Glau tracks Voin's movement and lets loose another volley of fire at the flying man.


----------



## bedford (Feb 14, 2008)

Skrymer wathes his friends to se if they need any help with the slaad. otherways he attacks the  howler.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 17, 2008)

The litoran rushes towards Bobbaros' opponent, slicing at it with his blade and killing it as the weapon pierces the neck.  Skrymer grabs the howler in both claws and nearly disembowels it.  The creature snaps back at him, but does no damage to the werebear's tough skin.

Glau fires at Voin, but misses with both shots.  The man smiles at Voin before seeming to concentrate and then disappearing from sight.  Bobbaros believes he suddenly feels a rush of wind blow near him after Voin disappears and stabs with his weapon but fails to make contact.


----------



## Tychus (Feb 18, 2008)

Cradling his cannon in one hand, Glau puts a hand on Verosh, speaking words of encouragement.

OOC: 
Cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Verosh

Once we're out of combat, I'll hit everyone with a couple charges from my wand of lesser vigor.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 18, 2008)

Verosh thanks his dwarf friend, and checks on Bobbaros, asking if Glau can do anything for the jigging simian.

OOC: So... who's left to shish kabob?


----------



## bedford (Feb 18, 2008)

Skrymer attacks the howler again.


----------



## Tychus (Feb 18, 2008)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> OOC: So... who's left to shish kabob?




The mostly-dead howler and the invisible flying man.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2008)

As Skrymer finishes off the howler, the rest of the party twirls towards Bobbaros as they hear him scream horribly.  Over the rogue's small and broken body is a now visible Voin, floating a foot over the air and who sneers at the party as he licks a bloodied claw.


----------



## bedford (Feb 19, 2008)

Skrymer moves closer to voin and tries to grab a hold of him.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 19, 2008)

"You will pay." Verosh says quietly. He taps his tattoo and activates its power.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2008)

Skrymer is able to grab ahold of Voin and hold onto him in a clawed hand, while Verosh activates his tattoo.  Glau reloads and readies his weapon.

Voin smiles and chants the word to a spell, and for a moment Skrymer feels stunned, but then amazingly recovers (natural 20 save).  The smile and Voin's face drops...


----------



## bedford (Feb 20, 2008)

Skrymer tries to crush his oponent using all his strength and weight.
occ: grapple+extra pinning damage from earths embrace feat. 
2d6+1d8+1d12+22 grapple damage


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 21, 2008)

Skrymer crushes Voin in his grip, who screams before managing to pull out of the werebear's hold with strength that Skrymer is sure isn't natural.  Voin pumps himself up into a bloodlust, which is stopped short after Skrymer attacks again as Voin tries to hop out of his reach.  Verosh finishes the fight, stepping forward and bringing his blade down on top of Voin's shoulder, causing the strange man to fall to the floor in a growing pool of blood.  The battle seems over now, although you have suffered your own losses.

OOC: Glau healed Verosh of 21 hit points earlier.  Forgot to annotate that.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 21, 2008)

Verosh runs to Bobbaros to see if there's any hope for the brave ape.


----------



## bedford (Feb 21, 2008)

skrymer takes a look at Breeta and Kantris to see if any of them is alive.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 22, 2008)

OOC: Breeta, Kantris, and Bobbaros are dead.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 22, 2008)

Verosh picks up Bobbaros and looks at Glau.

"We're bringing him back, yes?" he says quietly. "It doesn't end like this."


----------



## Tychus (Feb 22, 2008)

"He is beyond my help, friend.  Do you want to return to the cathedral?"  Glau pulls a slim wand from his pack and touches it to his companions, watching their wounds close.  

Surveying the carnage, Glau spies the broken form of Sheen in the corner.  He shakes his head.  "What have we stumbled into here?  Surely there was more than just coin motivating these men."

Glau checks his pocketwatch.  "I expect the Watch will be here soon.  Now where did that librarian get off to?  I want to borrow this book."   

OOC:
I'll burn two charges on each of us (6 total) from the wand of lesser vigor, which should heal everyone 22 HPs over the next few minutes, unless Glau completely botches his UMD check.  Let me know if you need more healing - I'm not sure what everyone's HP total is now.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 22, 2008)

Verosh cradles his dead friend and motions to Skrymer to pick up their other fallen comrades.

OOC: Verosh is cool for healing thanks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 25, 2008)

The chamber is empty of people, and it seems that the librarian has also fled.  Glau uses two charges on himself, and two more on Verosh (unless Verosh meant he is cool for healing, as in he didn't need it).  Skrymer can heal himself naturally and refuses the healing for now.  There are different temples you can bring your fallen friends to if you wish, and Breeta's order was the Knights of Pale, which have their own chapel in Oldtown called the Bladechapel.  They would likely be very willing to take care of their own and her fallen allies.


----------



## bedford (Feb 25, 2008)

Skrymer searches the bodies of his falen enemies for anything valuable. He then picks up the dead bodies of his two comrades. "we should probably head for the Bladechapel.."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 25, 2008)

Verosh nods in agreement, holding Bobbaros gently.

OOC: Yes, sorry, I meant I didn't need healing.


----------



## Tychus (Feb 26, 2008)

Glau tears a blank page from his journal, upon which he writes a short message.  He uses one of the blades littering the floor to afix the message to the doorjam, and using a minor bit of _prestidigitation_ causes the paper to glow so that it cannot escape notice.

Glau follows his companions into the street, his finger resting lightly on _Helga's_ trigger.



> _To the Captain of the Watch,
> Here lie the Five Cuts; who,
> while in the employ of House Vladaam,
> and with no provocation,
> ...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2008)

You head towards Oldtown, but as you reach the gates that lead out of the Temple District you see ten members of the Watch breaking up the last of what seemed to be a small riot or ruckus.  One of the members of the Watch looks at you in surprise as he lets you pass and says, *"What the heck is going on?!  This is the second group of injured and fallen Delvers we've seen within the last 30 minutes.  Best you lads go before some darn fool mistakes you for the Golden Cross Killers, too."*

You make it to the Bladechapel where a agile-looking halfling welcomes you into the luxurious main meeting hall.  "Welcome.  I am Stillis Covenrow, majordomo of this manor.  I see that you have brought poor Breeta to us and I thank you.  If you can follow me to our basement infirmary we can look to see what we can do for her and the rest of you.  While we walk, I'd like to hear what has happened."


----------



## Tychus (Feb 27, 2008)

"We have been investigating the events that lead to the murders of the Knights of the Golden Cross,"  Glau explains.  "You may have heard that House Vladaam has offered a princely bounty on the heads of the accused killers.  There are now many groups roaming the city seeking to claim this bounty.  One such band ambushed us, apparently under the impression that we were rivals or had information they needed.  Breeta and our other companions were slain in this attack."

Glau casts a sidelong glance at the halfling to gauge his reaction.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 28, 2008)

"Yes, I have heard," the majordomo answers as he helps lay your fallen comrades on several slabs and grimaces as he inspects their wounds.  "But what you probably don't know is that those suspected killers you are tracking are right here in this district, with the Knights of the Chord.  They have sought asylum and are claiming that they were brainwashed.  We were about to send a team to the Knights of the Chord in order to hear them out.  These people are likely dangerous, so we would not refuse you if you wish to accompany our inquisitors.  I can look after your friends while you are away."


----------



## Tychus (Feb 28, 2008)

"Are they now?" Glau muses as he strokes his beard.  He shares a look with Skrymer and Verosh.  "Yes, I think we would like to attend this meeting."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 28, 2008)

Verosh nods grimly and grinds his teeth...


----------



## bedford (Feb 29, 2008)

"Yes I guess it could be intresting to hear their version of it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 3, 2008)

"Well then, let's be on our way.  I will have several of our priests take a look at your friends and see what can be done."  The majordomo gathers two more fellow knights who look a bit on the young side and leads you out into the streets of Oldtown and to the Jodan Templehall.  Two somber light armored Knights of the Chord allow your group to enter, and lead you to a dining hall where you see two female bards and several adventurers that seem a bit on the worn side.  There is a lizardman carrying a rifle and standing next to a pet monitor lizard, two stealthy men carrying bows, and a strong-looking warrior carrying a trident.

The older looking female bard speaks first, "Hello, Stillis.  Thank you for coming.  These gentlemen have quite a tale to tell."

OOC: Please place future posts here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=220555


----------

